# Hi from ALY TTS



## ALY TTS (Jun 17, 2009)

HI TTF members, Great to see sites like this, credit to the guys who run it. I'm new and don't get my TTS mk2 till Sept 09. I'm sure I will learn lots here. Waiting for Sept like xmas day for a 5 yr old kid )


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, going to be along wait . 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hello and welcome - i remember the feeling so well


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome mate, christmas come early for you then


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,christmas is FANTASTIC


----------

